# Virginia Beach Bait & Tackle Shops?



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

So I see a few of them around, but I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for VB Bait & Tackle shops. Obviously it's easy to just Google up a list of them, but I was wondering if people had very positive or very negative experiences they wanted to share about some of local establishments.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

My favorite B&T is Oceans East. Has everything you possibly need with great prices. Best thing is that its right next to you. The next would be Atlantic which over by mt trashmore area. But trust me go to OE. 5785 Northampton Blvd #104, Virginia Beach, VA 23455.


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Oceans east. For sure.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

I usually go to Princess Anne Distributing on way to Rudee. Guys are always nice, good prices, and close to where I usually go. Only been to Ocean's East a few times since it's not on my normal route but they were good when I went


----------



## Cantufish (Nov 23, 2014)

I usually go to oaceans east as its right around the corner form my house and they have a very large selection. Atlantic bait is a nice little spot off of vb blvd also.


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

I like Ocean's East the best since it is closer to my house. However, I will stop at Princess Anne Distributors when I'm headed out that way.

If I'm headed south to the GB Locks I will go to the shop in Chesapeake by the Battlefield/Johnstown Rd intersection before the McDonalds.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Ocean's East on Northampton Blvd hands down the best☺


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Those already given are worthy of note. 

For my meager needs C-Tackle on Little Creek Road in Norfolk works very well.


----------



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow... that's a pretty ringing endorsement for Oceans East, then. I'll have to check them out after payday.


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll also give positive review for ocean's east. They have everything you could possibly need and prices are good too! Went the other day and didn't realize how big the place actually was.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Oceans East, fer sure.


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

Does Oceans East carry fiddler crabs? If not who does?


----------



## Cantufish (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes OE has fiddlers. $4.99 a dozen i got some from there last weekend.


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

I think Atlantic has em for $3.99 a dozen, but I could be biased.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Ocean east great place lots of eye candy but fish reports are usually embleshed abit. Fair prices but gotcha watch them they will sell you tackle with a story to go with it ...



Atlantic bait n tackle ..little cheaper on prices but not a fancy candy store like ocean east but info is normally dead on .my number one place to call for info if you don't want the run around. he charters to so info is usually more updated and correct. Usualy when everyone else out of live bait ,he's not or has it Otw. 

Princess Ann distributor .pricey imo. And service or info is like pulling teeth if your not dropping money.

Cheaspaeke bnt. He'll sell you story's to buy tackle gotta watch Steve but from My understanding he sold off to new owners. Great Bait shop , no good eye candy just your Basics Better. And fresher bait then gails.


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Went to oceans east yesterday. Impressive, both service and selection. Wish it was closer to me. 

Anyone know a good b&t near dam neck?


----------

